# Lower radiator saddles



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

How do the lower saddles mount on the core support. New core support and lower saddles. The top mount doesn't line up with any of the holes on my new core support either. Any ideas or pictures would be helpful.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you have a three/four core radiator, the upper rubber mounting pads ARE NOT reproduced. Any other pads will not fit correctly as you have noticed.

The lower brackets are the same and mount on either side of the core support.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

My lower supports don't look like those.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmmm
Who did you buy them from?

Original 68 GTO brackets in the photos are for a 3 or 4 core radiator

In regards to the top mounts, the upper rubber mounts fit into the fan guard which bolts to the core support.

Are you working on a 68 GTO?
Did you modify the reproduction core support as required?


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

Working on a 68 with a 73 350. Pretty sure I bought them from OPGI. Original rad for 68.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

our 68 GTO Lemans radiator rubber cushions come in 2 sizes for the top 2 sizes for the bottom not including 6 cylinder
we have 2 different size tanks on some models 3" and 3.5
some radiators are both 3.5
tops are differnt from the bottoms
and there are at least 2 different lower brackets,,,
as stated above I have not seen any correct 68 repop cushions
68's the cushions sides are parralell 69 up are tapered and dont fit
some 67 68 big cars used the same cushions
our cushions on the 68 have a groove to hold the radiator tank seam in place and not shift side to side,,,
what size radiator are your tanks ...
052 looks to have the 4 row radiator cushon brackets

Scott


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

I believe it is a 3 row rad. Those were the only support I could find. Unless, another company has some . I'll look around. Thanks all.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chapleaurocks said:


> I believe it is a 3 row rad. Those were the only support I could find. Unless, another company has some . I'll look around. Thanks all.


If you don't find them, drill new holes and be done with it. You will find that many reproduced parts fit - almost. Then you have to modify as needed. And sometimes you have to get creative and come up with a valid fix or repair - its part of the hobby.


----------



## chapleaurocks (Dec 17, 2021)

True. Thanks.


----------

